# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Diane (Alex Fletcher)

## alan45

Hollyoaks' Diane O'Connor makes a decision that's bound to be controversial in the coming days as she tries to cover up her stepdaughter Sinead's involvement in Esther Bloom's tragic bullying ordeal.

In must-see episodes of the Channel 4 soap airing next week, Diane is left disgusted and furious when she finally discovers how badly Sinead (Stephanie Davis) has treated Esther over the past few months.

As the dust settles, however, Diane has some shocking advice for Sinead as she instructs her to stay out of trouble by pinning all the blame on fellow bully Ruby Buttonâ¦

We recently caught up with Alex Fletcher, who plays Diane, to hear her thoughts on the latest twists and turns in the Esther plot.

How do you feel about Diane being brought into the bullying storyline?
"I feel so lucky at the minute, because the Hollyoaks ratings have been the highest they've been in the last two years with this storyline, and to be part of that is just brilliant. Everyone's working hard and we've got our new producer Bryan [Kirkwood], who's just been absolutely fantastic.

"The bullying is such a big subject and it's been really interesting to see how all the different characters have reacted to it - and now you'll see how Diane deals with it."

The situation starts to kick off when a guilty Ruby comes to the O'Connor house and tries to reveal all about the bullying. How does Diane react?
"Ruby is very distressed when she comes round to the house, and she owns up to the fact that her and Sinead were the bullies. But Diane's reaction is, 'Do you know what? You're going to have to get out my house - I'm not having you spreading lies about my daughter!'

"Diane kicks Ruby out of the house and into the rain, and Ruby is in such a state that she ends up getting run over by Jack in his car. Then that's another web that Diane is caught up in!"

What happens next?
"Diane decides to look through Sinead's laptop and that's when she sees evidence that Sinead was one of the bullies. She then gives Sinead the opportunity to tell her the truth, but Sinead still doesn't admit it.

"It all kicks off as Diane gets Sinead's laptop, smashes it up and slaps her around the face! She asks Sinead how could she do this - how could she treat another human being in that way? Diane orders Sinead to bring Ruby back round, as she wants to have it out with the two of them. But Sinead explains that Ruby is in hospital after just being run over, so it's just a big massive knock-on effect."

What was the slapping scene like to film?
"It was a funny one, because we did a scene when I first started where Stephanie had to hit me. Both of them are quite volatile characters and I think that's where the bullying comes from. Diane has got that aggressive side in her and she uses her hands to express herself, which is not right. Diane is almost bullying Sinead herself by the way she reacts.

"We did have contact when we filmed the slapping scene - we didn't go for a fake slap. It was the same when we did it a couple of years ago, and it's better because you just get a more natural reaction. It didn't require too many takes, so Steph was okay and she survived! I felt awful, though, and I was hugging her between takes!"

In the end, Diane makes a shocking decision about how to deal with the bullying situationâ¦ What can you tell us about that?
"Diane decides that they should just cover up Sinead's involvement and pin the blame on Ruby. That's really awful to play because you think, 'Would someone really do that?' But I think some mums definitely would to save their own kids' skins.

"Diane is also going for a promotion at the college and she's got the opportunity to be Head of Student Welfare, so everyone's position is compromised. Diane also tells Sinead, 'If you admit you're a bully, you've got no future for you and your little baby'. 

"Diane doesn't mention herself in those discussions with Sinead, but she's definitely thinking of her own position too. Bearing in mind that she's a one-parent family, she's probably thinking of her job quite a bit. So she just brushes it under the carpet, which is awful. It's a really strong week and I don't think Diane and Sinead are going to be the most popular!"

As a mum yourself, how do you feel about Diane's decision?
"In real life, I wouldn't cover up for anybody - I'm too honest! I wouldn't want to bring my family up to behave in that way at all, so if Sinead was my daughter, I'd expose her. There's no way that I'd cover up for anyone.

"But it was really, really interesting to play something completely opposite to the way I'd behave in real life. When I was saying the lines, I realised that some people really would react this way in the real world, but that's what made it brilliant. 

"I think Sinead is a carbon copy of Diane in many ways, and she gets all of her bullying traits from her, as Diane is quite a tough cookie. She decides to bury this bullying problem, and I think Diane has got a few other things buried in the closet, to be honest with you.

"The viewers seem to be quite fond of Diane, but now I think they'll see a completely different side of her!"


You must be proud of the work that Steph has done on the storyline.
"Absolutely - she's one of the best actresses that I've ever worked with. She doesn't realise how good she is, that's what's so natural about her. Steph doesn't have to try, she's just got it naturally and she's fab. I do have to put her in her place now and then, especially when she's better than me in a scene! (Laughs.) But she's wicked."

On a separate note, a lot of viewers were expecting a Diane and Liam romance last year! Do you think they would have been a good match?
"I think Liam was just a bit of eye candy for Diane, and she realised it was nice to have a little attraction to someone. But I think they had more of a brother and sister relationship. We did a kiss under the mistletoe at Christmas and Liam said it was like kissing his sister, so Diane really had no chance there! But Liam is gorgeous and James who plays him is a really nice lad too."

How do you feel about the Hollyoaks fans always asking for more Diane scenes?
"Honestly, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that. I think really that's what's kept me in the programme - just the fact that people do say, 'We want to see more Diane'. It's brilliant to see that feedback. It's not always healthy to believe your own press, but it's really nice and reassuring.

"I think Diane is a good character, and with the way that the show is going now, it is very much storyline-based and it's all about the families. The scripts are just absolutely brilliant at the minute and Hollyoaks is well on its way to going in a new direction. Everyone's buzzing, and I am really grateful for the people who do show their support."

The O'Connor clan joined as a foursome but only two remain! Do you miss the rest of your on-screen family?
"Of course I do. When we found out they were going for a while, it was sad because we all came into the show together. But then again, I think it's nice to have that single mum and daughter situation. That's the reality of life and there's a lot of single parents out there. 

"Although I do like that, it's not to say that the rest of the family won't make a comeback. It may not be just the two of us forever, but I can't say any more than that!"

Do Diane, Martha and Myra have any more scenes on the way?
"Oh yeah, I loved the scenes we did together and the viewers really seemed to like them. I've got quite a bit coming up with Carli, who plays Martha. 

"Like I say, the focus is not just on the kids anymore - it's a good mix of everybody and there's loads more stuff to come. I've got so many scripts at the moment that I can't carry my bag as it's so heavy! It's brilliant."

Whenever your name is mentioned, people remember Brookside's Jacqui Dixon. How do you feel about people still talking about her so many years on?
"It's brilliant - I really didn't realise she was so popular! I'm really proud of that as it was my whole upbringing and I played that character for 15 years. It's nice now to get a bit of Diane recognition too, but Jacqui was brilliant and she's a tough one to beat. I'm doing my best to get Diane at that level, but I'm only two and a half years in!

----------

tammyy2j (01-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks bosses have lined up a big new storyline for Diane O'Connor as she looks set to finally get the baby she's always dreamt of, Digital Spy can reveal.

Diane, played by Alex Fletcher, discovers that she is pregnant later this month after her recent nights of passion with Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard).


Regular viewers will know that Diane has always desperately wanted a baby of her own, but it won't be plain sailing for her as she is unsure how much support she can expect from Tony.

A show source told us  "Diane knows that her fling with Tony wasn't anything serious and his heart has always belonged to Jacqui McQueen.

"At first she's reluctant to tell Tony about the baby, but she finally plucks up the courage to let him know that he's going to be a father again.

"With Jacqui bowing out from the village soon, there may still be a chance of Tony and Diane becoming a proper couple, but viewers will have to wait and see how it pans out."


Another major obstacle for the pair will be Tony's upcoming battle with testicular cancer. As previously revealed, the businessman will be diagnosed with the illness in early May.

The insider added: "With a baby on the way and serious health problems to worry about, Tony is going to have a lot on his plate. There are interesting times ahead for him and Diane."

Diane's early months on Hollyoaks in 2010 saw her undergoing IVF treatment, as she hoped for a child of her own after raising stepkids Sinead and Finn.

More recently, Diane has agreed to adopt Sinead's baby son when he arrives later this year.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4

----------

Sparks (04-04-2013), tammyy2j (03-04-2013)

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks bosses have lined up a big new storyline for Diane O'Connor as she looks set to finally get the baby she's always dreamt of, Digital Spy can reveal.

Diane, played by Alex Fletcher, discovers that she is pregnant later this month after her recent nights of passion with Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard).


Regular viewers will know that Diane has always desperately wanted a baby of her own, but it won't be plain sailing for her as she is unsure how much support she can expect from Tony.

A show source told us  "Diane knows that her fling with Tony wasn't anything serious and his heart has always belonged to Jacqui McQueen.

"At first she's reluctant to tell Tony about the baby, but she finally plucks up the courage to let him know that he's going to be a father again.

"With Jacqui bowing out from the village soon, there may still be a chance of Tony and Diane becoming a proper couple, but viewers will have to wait and see how it pans out."


Another major obstacle for the pair will be Tony's upcoming battle with testicular cancer. As previously revealed, the businessman will be diagnosed with the illness in early May.

The insider added: "With a baby on the way and serious health problems to worry about, Tony is going to have a lot on his plate. There are interesting times ahead for him and Diane."

Diane's early months on Hollyoaks in 2010 saw her undergoing IVF treatment, as she hoped for a child of her own after raising stepkids Sinead and Finn.

More recently, Diane has agreed to adopt Sinead's baby son when he arrives later this year.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought she couldnt have kids

----------


## lizann

ah jez tony deserves better than that bore diane even back with cindy is better

----------


## tammyy2j

Diane O'Connor discovers she's having twins

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Alex Fletcher has revealed that she wants her character Diane O'Connor to do the right thing if she ever learns of stepson Finn's dark crime.

Finn viciously attacked his teacher John Paul McQueen in a male rape storyline earlier this month. As John Paul did not name his attacker when he reported the incident to the police, nobody else in the village is currently aware of what Finn has done.

Last year, Diane tried to cover for stepdaughter Sinead (Stephanie Davis) after discovering that she had targeted Esther Bloom in a serious case of bullying. Viewers are now waiting to see how Diane will react if she learns the truth about Finn.

Fletcher last night (January 30) spoke to Digital Spy about the storyline at the launch of Pentahotel Warrington, which was organised by Mason Media and 20 Ten Entertainment.

She commented: "I don't really know how Diane is going to react yet. From a public's point of view, I hope that if Diane discovers the truth, she will hand Finn in. They could be controversial and show a mother who keeps her mouth shut to protect her kids, but I hope that doesn't happen in this situation, because I think that would be awful.

"I'd like to think at some point Diane will realise that Finn has made the biggest mistake of his life and she will do the right thing. But we haven't got to that point in the story yet."

Discussing the scenes which are currently being filmed, Fletcher continued: "Diane still hasn't got a clue about what happened. She thinks Finn is her rock, really. She's got Sinead, who takes the attention from anybody and everybody. At the moment, Sinead is causing real dramas. We've been doing really good stuff, though. I'm picking up so many scripts at the minute."

The actress also heaped praise on actors Keith Rice and James Sutton, who play Finn and John Paul, for their portrayal of such a sensitive storyline.

She said: "Keith has had such a huge responsibility, and even I was a bit scared for him. I was worried about how the public would react to him, because he's only young. People forget sometimes that it's not real and you are playing a character, but Keith takes everything in his stride.

"Keith is so professional and he really cares about what he's doing. I was nervous to watch the rape episode because I was nervous for him, but I was really glad over the way it was shot because it was handled very responsibly.

"I think James Sutton has also been fantastic with the way he's played it. It's disturbing to watch, but it's also great to see something which is at that level of performance and drama."

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Diane O'Connor has a busy few weeks ahead on screen as her ongoing family dramas escalate.

Next week's episodes see Diane forgive her partner Tony Hutchinson (Nick Pickard) and agree to marry him after all, only for her big day to be ruined when the police come calling.

Beyond that, there's also a devastating time ahead for Diane and the rest of the O'Connors as Sinead's baby daughter Katy tragically dies. 

Digital Spy recently caught up with Alex Fletcher, who plays Diane, to hear more about the upcoming storylines.

How would you describe the current state of Diane and Tony's relationship?
"At the moment, Tony is sleeping on the sofa and Diane's attitude is that she's done with him for the time being. They have the twins, so they're just together for the children and the sake of the business. It's not ideal, but Diane doesn't know what else she's expected to do."

Next week, we see that Tony hasn't been entirely honest with Diane. What happens?
"A load of balloons turn up with 'Mr and Mrs' on them! Diane realises that Tony hasn't cancelled any of their wedding arrangements, obviously in the hope that she'll change her mind. Diane makes it clear that the wedding is off and the only aisle she'll be walking down is the one in Price Slice to get a loaf of bread!

"Tony is gutted when Diane says this. She's quite sad as well, but she's struggling to forget how deceitful Tony has been and how he put them in danger with Trevor. Diane starts to feel really bad about things, because he's so apologetic for everything he's done."

You had some memorable scenes last month when Diane confronted Trevor. You must be proud that she's one of the only characters who's ever challenged him and come out on top!
"Yeah! I loved those scenes where Diane destroyed Trevor's fish tank! I genuinely think that she wasn't scared of him. It was nice to see Trevor a bit unnerved, and I think he quite liked that. I think Trevor gets Diane - he craves that bit of normality, but then he likes women to have a bit of bite as well. I think he admired Diane for having so much front!"

There's also another row between Diane and Tony next week. Why do things kick off again?
"Diane goes to the restaurant and walks in on what she thinks is Tony having a right old laugh and a flirt with Leela. I think Diane is more bothered by the fact that it's the first time she's seen Tony laugh in a long time. Diane confronts Tony and he explains that he's just trying to cheer Leela up, because she's just found out that her sister Peri has a brain tumour.

"Diane apologises, but when Tony still seems to be flirting with Leela, she gets annoyed again and thinks he could at least wait until she's off the premises! She decides that Tony isn't the only one who's going to have some fun that night, so she throws her apron off and storms off to The Dog."

What makes Diane change her mind about Tony again?
"When Diane is drowning her sorrows at the pub, Darren talks her round and points out that they've all done stuff they regret. Darren says that while Tony was in the wrong, it was genuinely a one-off and Diane obviously still loves him. 

"Diane takes that on board and goes back to The Hutch to start flirting with Tony. It all becomes quite playful and they have a bit of a food fight. It was actually brilliant filming all that - I've never thrown food at anybody before! Diane starts to realise how much she loves Tony and how she doesn't want anyone else to have him."

Diane prepares to marry Tony
Â© Lime Pictures
Diane prepares to marry Tony

How does the surprise wedding come about?
"Tony admits to Diane that he still hasn't cancelled everything, so he asks her whether she'll marry him. Diane is surprised, but she decides to go ahead with it and she's very happy. 

"Unbeknownst to Diane, in the meantime, Sinead has been to the flat to try and see baby Katy behind her back. Diane is really annoyed at Finn, as he's been helping Sinead. There's a big fall-out with Sinead, and it gets worse when she finds out about the wedding and the fact that she hasn't been invited."

Sinead then manages to ruin the dayâ¦
"Yes, Sinead overhears a conversation between Ste and Tony about the drugs, which Tony has brought back to the flat accidentally. Sinead now knows that there's drugs in the flat, so she tips off the police out of revenge. Just as Diane is about to leave for the wedding, the police arrive with sniffer dogs and she gets arrested. She doesn't have a clue what's going on!"

Did Diane have mixed feelings about not inviting Sinead?
"I think at the moment, Diane is just trying to give Sinead a bit of distance and space. She can't really have Sinead there anyway, because baby Katy will be at the wedding and it's up to social services to decide when Sinead can have contact with her. It's not like Diane is being totally unreasonable or mean - she genuinely can't invite her."

Sonny turns up with a warrant
Â© Lime Pictures
Sonny turns up with a warrant

Diane is devastated by Sonny's raid
Â© Lime Pictures
Diane is devastated by Sonny's raid

Will this put Diane and Tony on the rocks again, or will they remain stable?
"They're not going to be stable! I don't think the O'Connors know the word 'stable'!"

Do you prefer playing their relationship when they're having problems?
"I do love the drama, but then I did really enjoy doing the lighter stuff with the flirting and the food fight. It's nice to remember what Diane and Tony were like when they were happy, but I do like all the dramatic stuff that we can sink our teeth into."

Does Diane want Sinead to get baby Katy back eventually?
"Yeah, I think she genuinely does think that Sinead deserves to have Katy back eventually, but she's got to prove herself and abide by the rules first. Diane feels that Sinead can't create all of these dramas and expect to get away with it. Sinead has been a prostitute, she's sold drugs and she's put blood in the baby's nappy. Diane doesn't know what she's thinking sometimes. She just feels that she doesn't know Sinead anymore."

Sinead and Diane wait by Katy's bedside.
Â© Lime Pictures
Sinead and Diane

It's been revealed that the Katy story takes a tragic turn when she dies next month. How have you found being involved in such a sad story?
"It's such a sensitive storyline, but we had a bereavement counsellor from Child Bereavement UK come in to talk to me and Steph about how people do react in these circumstances."

What do you think of Hollyoaks exploring the issue?
"I think the storyline is going to be more about the relationship between Diane and Sinead. Everyone is pointing the finger at Sinead, but she's done nothing wrong and that's what is even more heartbreaking. 

"For Diane it'll be a question of whether she could have prevented this if she'd listened to Sinead. But a lot of facts have been thrown at Diane beforehand. She hasn't made a flippant decision that Sinead is a bad mum - she's been told that by the experts."

Do you hope Diane can turn things around and support Sinead?
"I hope so! But it's going to be very difficult to reach that point for them both."



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2wTl4roTu

----------


## tammyy2j

Alex Fletcher has revealed that her character Diane O'Connor will face a crisis of conscience in the week of Finn's rape trial.

Finn could finally be about to get his comeuppance next week as he stands trial for the rape of John Paul McQueen and attempted rape of Nancy Osborne, but Diane has decided to stand by her stepson by giving him a false alibi for the night of Nancy's attack.

Once the trial gets under way, Diane faces a frightening ordeal of her own when she falls and hits her head on a table when confronting an intruder at The Hutch after hours.

Diane is admitted to hospital in the aftermath and when Nana McQueen decides to pay her a visit, Diane is forced to listen to some home truths about her evil stepson.

Fletcher told All About Soap: "Nana comes to see her as a last resort. Diane thinks it's one of the McQueen clan who attacked her in the restaurant, but Nana assures her it wasn't and she just wants to talk.

"She tells Diane she understands as a mum what she's going through, but then asks Di if she really sees a broken man who's been raped when she looks into Finn's eyes. Nana says that's what she sees in John Paul."

Asked whether Diane then rethinks her false alibi, Fletcher replied: "She doesn't really give much away, but that conversation with Nana does get her thinking. She's still struggling to believe her son has raped someone - how could you ever comprehend that?

"Until this point, Diane thinks it's just a white lie. Of course, it's actually a huge lie and Diane's starting to realise she needs to tell the truth. But all the way to court, she doesn't let on how she's feeling and I can't tell you if she does do the right thing in the end."

----------

lizann (23-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ns-affair.html

finally she discovers the truth

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ns-affair.html

finally she discovers the truth

----------


## tammyy2j

Alex Fletcher has revealed that her character Diane O'Connor will soon forgive her stepdaughter Sinead for betraying her.

Diane faced a devastating revelation last month as she discovered that her partner Tony Hutchinson had been sleeping with Sinead.

Viewers recently saw Diane storm out of the village as she remained at odds with both Tony and Sinead, but it won't be long before she returns.

Fletcher told the Liverpool Echo: "She's got a lot of stuff going on, where she is back and forth to the solicitors, arguing over the kids, she won't let Tony see the kids on Christmas Day, and there is a bit of an accident. Something big happens at Christmas, but it brings Sinead and Diane back together.

"She can forgive Sinead, she just can't forgive Tony - I think because she sees him as a bit of a dirty old man."

The actress also said that she is enjoying exploring a new wardrobe for Diane, as the feisty character will start focusing on taking over the reins at Tony's restaurant.

She laughed: "I'm power-dressing now, because she's taken all of his money basically! She's more for the smart look. 

"It's actually really nice, because she's in the restaurant and she's back in the game again now. She's not stuck at home with the kids."

----------


## lizann

was diane hiding in brookside close  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

The Gloved Hand Killer looks set to strike again after sneaking into Diane OâConnorâs hospital room.

As we exclusively revealed last month, feisty Porsche McQueen gets into a fight with Diane after discovering she slept with husband Lockie Campbell.

In a fit of rage, Porsche pushes Diane who slips and falls out of an open window. She is rushed to hospital where she is left fighting for her life.

And as our pictures show, it is not just her injuries that could kill her.

Hollyoaks fans have been desperate to find out who killed Rick Spencer by injecting him with a heart attack-inducing amount of morphine to end his life in the hospital.

Rick ended up there after a fight with stepson Joe Roscoe.

The killer then struck again, murdering second victim Will Savage who was taken to hospital after being pushed off a roof by his niece Nico during a final showdown with his brother Dodger.

Soap bosses are doing everything they can to keep the identity of the killer secret. They have not even told the actor or actress they are the murderer.

A Hollyoaks insider said: âRick and Will were both nasty pieces of work.

Will, in particular, had done some pretty evil things in his time, so the Gloved Hand Killer was kind of doing the world a favour with his murder.

âBut Diane is a hard- working and devoted mum who doesnât deserve to die.

âThere are going to be some real twists and turns with this storyline. Itâs got every- one on set guessing who is going to be next.

âAnd, of course, thereâs the matter of no one knowing who is behind it all.â

Fans can watch the scenes and find out if Diane becomes the Gloved Hand Killerâs third victim during Tuesdayâs first look episode on E4 at 7pm.

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...soap-exclusive

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Alex Fletcher has revealed that the soap's baby swap storyline has a long way to go once the truth is finally exposed in the next few days.

The actress's character Diane O'Connor has a life-changing shock on the way, as she is about to discover that she has been raising the wrong child for well over a year.

Diane's daughter was switched with Tegan Lomax's baby after both children were born at the Dee Valley Hospital in October 2013. The truth is exposed on screen this week as unwell Tegan, who has known the secret for a while, needs bone marrow from her biological daughter.

Appearing on ITV's Lorraine today (March 25), Fletcher explained: "I've got this huge baby swap storyline and Diane finds out on Friday on Channel 4, so I'm shattered to be honest with you! 

"It's just been really dramatic for the two families, really. How does she deal with it? How's she going to react? How can you give [the baby] back? 

"I've got a 9-year-old daughter and if someone was to say to me, 'Actually, Yas is not yours'... I worried about that reaction, to be honest with you. I thought, 'How am I going to pull this one off? How do I react? What face do I pull?'"

She continued: "It's going to be an ongoing thing. This is just the start of it. It's a really, really big week next week for Hollyoaks and we've worked so hard on it."

Fletcher admitted that Diane will initially go into denial until she meets up with drunken midwife Mariam (Helen Lederer), who was responsible for swapping the children.

She said: "When Diane's in denial, she goes to visit her to rule it out. Then she realises she's an alcoholic, and she starts talking about the baby girl and swapping the tags. It dawns on Diane that this actually happened."

----------


## Perdita

She may see herself as a supermum, but life won't be easy for Diane O'Connor on Hollyoaks this summer once she gets custody of baby Rose.

Diane is asked to take care of the youngster after Tegan Lomax is sent to prison as punishment for her recent kidnap stunt.

Although Diane is the child's biological mother, she is given food for thought when it becomes clear that Rose is unsettled without Tegan around.

This could pave the way for a turning point in the show's ongoing baby swap storyline, as Diane may have to eventually concede that Rose is better off with Tegan.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the drama to come, Alex Fletcher - who plays Diane - laughed: "There's more kids on the show than we've ever had! Diane is quite happy taking care of them all, though. She's being quite greedy, I think. 

"She wants baby Dee Dee, even though Dee Dee is not hers biologically. She also wants Rose! I think Diane will realise that she's being selfish."

She continued: "When Tegan is sent to prison, Rose is handed over by Leela to Diane. Leela does that spitefully, because she's furious about Tegan and Ziggy going behind her back again. Rose becomes unsettled and Diane admits that she is clearly missing her mum. Then Diane actually starts thinking about Tegan a lot. She realises that Tegan is all on her own in prison and maybe she has been too hard on her.

"Although Tegan has done the wrong thing by kidnapping Rose, the reality of it is that she's going to get out of prison. They are going to be living next door to each other again and they are going to have to be grown up about it, so it's a matter of dealing with all of that."

Diane will keep hold of Rose when Tegan is eventually released from jail, but the big question is how long that will remain the case with Rose still struggling to adjust to her new life.

Fletcher also admitted that the complex storyline has led to jokey rows in real life with co-star Jessica Ellis, who plays Tegan.

"Jess has formed a bond with Mia who plays Rose," she explained. "Mia has been on the show since she was 6 weeks old, so Jess really does think that she's hers! Mia is adorable and she's really reactive to what we're filming at the minute. 

"I've now formed a bond with her too, so there's a genuine fight going on in real life! The story is so heavy that you do have to just lighten it up sometimes on set, because it is full-on."

Diane will also have to deal with the shocking revelation that her own nephew Scott Drinkwell was involved in helping Tegan with the kidnap plan.

"That all does come out," Fletcher confirmed. "Diane is very fiery and you can see why. As a mum, she can maybe understand why Tegan ran away - but this is someone else who came into that situation and helped her. 

"When we came to film it, Ross Adams who plays Scott was so emotional and honest with it. Bless him because he does all the comedy and I love him to bits! Scott says sorry and explains why he did it. It's a really emotional scene and Diane does forgive him easily."

With Diane clearly in a forgiving mood, is there a chance that she could also take back her estranged husband Tony Hutchinson?

Fletcher teased: "I think there's a chance. There's a bit of a kiss and a moment between them. That's quite sweet, but then she panics. She says, 'No, you were having an affair with my daughter, let's get things into perspective!'

"I think for now it's much more interesting when they're not together. There's more that they're able to explore, but it would be nice for them to be together. I just don't think Diane's got him back enough yet!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks delved into Diane O'Connor's backstory on E4 tonight (October 27) as a surprising secret was revealed about her past.

The feisty character was confronted with the consequences of a long-buried mistake when her nephew Scott Drinkwell opened up about his sad childhood.

The drama played out on screen after Diane (Alex Fletcher) decided to kick Scott out of her flat, furious after discovering that he had been poisoning her.

As Scott (Ross Adams) desperately tried to defend himself, his clingy behaviour began to be explained when he recalled how he ended up as his grandmother's carer.

Scott was sent to live with his nan, who suffered from dementia, after his parents separated. He supported her until she died, while Diane was oblivious as she was too distracted by her new family.

Scott opens up to Diane about his past
Â© Lime Pictures
Scott opens up to Diane about his past

While talking to Diane, Scott revealed that his parents broke up after his mother found a secret necklace that his dad had bought for another woman.

Later, after a guilt-ridden Diane had agreed that Scott could stay after all, she was seen pulling the same necklace out of a jewellery box at home. 

This means that Diane was the one having an affair with Scott's dad all those years ago, causing the breakdown of his family.

Diane pulls out a hidden jewellery box
Â© Lime Pictures
Diane pulls out a hidden jewellery box

Diane has the secret necklace
Â© Lime Pictures
Diane has the secret necklace

Diane feels guilty
Â© Lime Pictures
Diane feels guilty

Scott is currently unaware that Diane was the other woman, but as with all secrets in Hollyoaks, it's surely only a matter of time before the truth is exposed.

Hollyoaks fans watching at Channel 4 pace will see the Diane and Scott scenes on Wednesday (October 28) at 6.30pm.


digitalspy

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Alex Fletcher is pregnant with her second child: 'It's thrilling and surreal'
Hollyoaks star Alex Fletcher has shared some happy news with fans - she's six months pregnant.
The 39-year-old actress, who plays Diane O'Connor in the Channel 4 soap, is expecting a baby boy with her husband Neil Davies. The couple are already parents to 10-year-old Yasmin.
"It's so thrilling and slightly surreal," Fletcher told Hello. "I'm still on a bit of a high about it all. It's a big deal, isn't it? I'm 40 in July.
"After I had Yas, whom I loved to bits, it took me a while to get back into work again because I lost a lot of confidence. So I put my career first for a while. When I reached 38 I thought, 'If I want another baby I need to get serious and fingers crossed I haven't left it too late'."
Fletcher and Davies first met on the set of Channel 4's Brookside and have been together for 14 years. Davies played the role of bad boy Robbie Moffat on the soap, but now works as a physiotherapist.
Opening up over her desire for a second child, Fletcher revealed that she suffered a sad loss last year as a result of an ectopic pregnancy.
"It felt dangerous and frightening," Fletcher explained. "Luckily I didn't need surgery and didn't lose my Fallopian tubes. I had to take Methotrexate, which wasn't pleasant and meant we couldn't try for a baby for another six months.
"Having gone through all that, it made me realise how much I wanted a baby. I was on a mission. We were so lucky it only took four months. When the pregnancy test line turned blue, I called Neil to come home. We were in shock."
Hollyoaks fans can still look forward to lots more drama for Diane, as Fletcher will be filming with the show until May.
"I can't reveal what it is, but I have a brilliant exit," she said.

_Digital Spy_

----------


## tammyy2j

Diane Hutchinson could be swapping Chester for France as her exit storyline gets ever closer.

Diane and her husband Tony (Nick Pickard) are both stunned next week when they're approached over a possible job in France, which potentially leaves them with big decisions to make over their future.

The news continues a run of much-needed turnaround in fortunes for the couple, who have already managed to regain the upper hand against their enemy Marnie Nightingale.

Diane recently uncovered Marnie's affair with Freddie Roscoe and uses the discovery to her own advantage next week, blackmailing Marnie into being a nicer boss at work.

Just when Diane and Tony are enjoying happier times at Nightingales thanks to Marnie being put in her place, they receive the all-important call about a possible new direction for their careers.

A man called Mr Sheffield later arrives at Tony's flat to interview both him and Diane over the job in France, but will they be successful?

Viewers will have to wait and see exactly how it all plays out, but it's no secret that Diane will be leaving our screens soon.

Alex Fletcher, who plays Diane, is pregnant with her second child and will soon need an excuse to leave the village for a while. The actress and her husband Neil Davies already have 10-year-old daughter Yasmin together.

Discussing her pregnancy in March, Fletcher told Hello: "It's so thrilling and slightly surreal. I'm still on a bit of a high about it all. It's a big deal, isn't it? I'm 40 in July.

"After I had Yas, whom I loved to bits, it took me a while to get back into work again because I lost a lot of confidence. So I put my career first for a while. When I reached 38 I thought, 'If I want another baby I need to get serious and fingers crossed I haven't left it too late'."

----------


## Perdita

Have you been missing Diane Hutchinson on Hollyoaks? If you have, the good news is that there's not long to wait at all until she returns.

Diane has been absent from our screens since the summer, when she headed off to France after landing an exciting new job. The storyline was written in as Alex Fletcher, who plays her, went on maternity leave to have her second baby.

Advance listings released by Channel 4 have now revealed that Diane reappears on January 4, much to the surprise of her nephew Scott Drinkwell.

What's more, she won't be on her own as there's a brand new family member called Lily joining her.

Diane Hutchinson threatens Marnie Nightingale in Hollyoaks
  LIME PICTURES
The show's synopsis for January 4 reads: "Scott returns from holiday to find that Diane is back, but Diane and Tony are dressed for a funeral.

"Diane has brought her niece Lily to stay, but Tony isn't keen on the idea of a new arrival. He's forced to apologise to Lily when she overhears - can he convince her to stay?"

In real life, Alex welcomed the arrival of baby son Hanson on June 3, just weeks before her 40th birthday.

She and her husband Neil Davies are already parents to a daughter called Yasmin, who was born in 2005.

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Diane Hutchinson has unveiled a completely different look in Hollyoaks.

Thursday's (October 29) first-look episode on E4 saw Edward Hutchinson (Joe McGann) arrange a complete makeover for his would-be lover after her hair continued to fall out.

"Whatever's happening with your hair is denting your confidence and now you're even nervous to go out," Edward told her. "Just a few hours from now, you will look and feel like a new woman. So, say goodbye to the old Diane Hutchinson."

When Edward unveiled Diane with a ginger makeover later in the episode, his daughter Verity (Eva O'Hara) was shocked by her resemblance to someone from her father's past.

"I feel like a completely different person," Diane happily declared.

Verity questioned her dad: "Is this your idea?"

Edward played it off like he couldn't remember which one of them came up with the colour suggestion, but caught onto his daughter's suspicion.

Later, Verity called out Edward for making Diane look like a "dead-ringer from [his] dead wife" and even accused him of engineering Diane's hair loss.

"My relationship with Diane is our business and our business alone. If you don't drop this, then so help me, you will regret it," he warned.

Alex Fletcher unveiled her hair transformation last month during an appearance on Steph's Packed Lunch, admitting that she was still getting used to the new look.

"I keep looking at myself and going ooh, there's me," she said of her red hair. "It's a big change. It's part of the story. They were like, 'do you want a wig or do you just want to go for it?' I like it!"

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

diane is pregnant

----------


## lizann

Hollyoaks has confirmed that Diane Hutchinson (Alex Fletcher) will be overwhelmed in her efforts to protect her family, as part of a new story that will explore mental health condition OCD.


OCD, short for obsessive compulsive disorder, is a mental health condition where one has recurring thoughts and repetitive behaviour that they can't control.



Hollyoaks is working with charity organisation OCD-UK, which measured a 40% rise in service stats from people contacting the charity for support in the early days of the pandemic.

Diane started to display signs of OCD earlier this year, when she discovered that she was pregnant.

----------

